# Fao Zebedee



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Spot the Welshie on his holidays (Rolo)



And here they both are Megan is the smaller of the two.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 
Great photos,this forum is getting like a Welshie club,we fetch our new pup next week.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> Great photos,this forum is getting like a Welshie club,we fetch our new pup next week.
> 
> Steve


Ohh are you getting a welshie too ? last week in San Sebastian I wondered what I was doing wrong when a fellow camper (Dutch) ratteled loudly on his MH window and waved his fingers for me to turn around, he then appeared at his door with a welshie roughly 4 Months old.........we managed a little conversation and my two loved the pup, called Snoopy.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Where is Zebedee I know he is usually about ? has he gone on hols ?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Where is Zebedee I know he is usually about ? has he gone on hols ?


Yep! He's down at Brean Sands this week - returning Thursday / Friday, as far as I remember.

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks I thought it was unusual for him not to be about.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

He's back - with a sick wife unfortunately. Nothing too serious but (_without going into too much detail_) she has been violently sick at both ends since yesterday lunchtime, so home a day early!!  

Love the piccies. Gracie was extremely well behaved again, with not a whimper from her carrier on either journey, or when we went to Glastonbury Abbey.

Her new motorhoming trick is being a hat!! I'll post a photo later, but she likes to sit on our shoulder, or head if that's more convenient. That way she can balance on top of the seat back to gaze out at what's going on. She makes quite a cozy pillow actually.

More later. Have to tend the sick and maimed.

Cheers


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

Luke in Spain on holiday in September, waiting now for the April trip.

After lunch is always Siesta time


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Great photos of your Welshies,one of these pups will be ours next week 

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's the hat. 8O :roll:









(_before Sian became ill_).










and this is what happens when you give a yoghurt
pot to a useless pup that doesn't know how to lick its lips!! 8O


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw I love all these piccies I can't believe there are so many Welsh around on here..............love the pups the trouble is I want one I want one I want one, but how many welsh can one woman handle I think two is my limit LOL 

reeventu Luke could be Rolo's twin brother, is he from the Saredons ? just out of interest can you let him off the lead on the beach etc ? or in the fields ?


Zebs.........Rolo often sits on my shoulder esp in the MH he creeps up from behind and half gets himself back into the front via my shoulder.........in fact he has been tonight whilst trying to push a rubber ball at me.

Welshies really are something very special, I had Yorkies before but to be honest the Welsh have stolen my heart now they are truly something else so intelligent aren't they ?

Hope your wife feels better soon.

PS wakk44 another Megan hey ?


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

Briarose said:


> reeventu Luke could be Rolo's twin brother, is he from the Saredons ? just out of interest can you let him off the lead on the beach etc ? or in the fields ?
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This was the little fink a few minutes ago. (_See below photo_)










Sian was feeling better and enjoying the sun in the conservatory - until Gracie used her as a ladder to get to her favourite perch on the chair back. 8O :roll: I just caught her on the way up.!!

Who would have a puppy - especially a Welshie!!!! :roll:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi John will check Rolo's pedigree but I have a feeling Saredon Forever Young might be on there, I know one of his ancestors was supreme champion at Crufts a few years ago.

Dave have you started to strip the pup yet ? her hair has really grown.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Dave have you started to strip the pup yet ? her hair has really grown.


Not yet. I know they are tough little brutes, but it's still pretty cold so I shall wait a while.

Judging from how close she lies to the woodburning stove I think she's a total wimp anyway, so she can keep her woolly for a bit longer.

Cheers


----------

